
Why the Witnet blockchain will make the most of Rust - adansdpc
https://medium.com/witnet/8-reasons-why-witnet-will-make-the-most-of-the-rust-programming-language-c1cfdfca8ced
======
adansdpc
BTW, Witnet is hiring Rustaceans among other profiles:

[https://angel.co/witnet-foundation-1/jobs](https://angel.co/witnet-
foundation-1/jobs)

